# my top is bowed



## robots (Apr 15, 2014)

So i'm at work and i have been working on this wooden box i do all the finishing work and everything is looking great. I leave for the weekend and we have a stupid amount of rain and when i come back in i notice that one end of the top is bowed up. Anyway to fix this or to keep this into acount when building?


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Let it dry and it might straighten back out. Some wood is way worse than others.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Depends on it's construction ,if its just a glued up top then you might be able to sand up the concave side and spray if with a some water and see what happens. It's possible the wood you used was not fully dry to start with.


----------



## robots (Apr 15, 2014)

i was thinking it wasn't fully dry. The stock i'm using was not my pick nor was it stored in the way it need to be. We finaly got some stock that i really like and is sticked the way it needs to be. but I'm not the boss so i use what i have to do the things he wants. But i am using solid walnut if that helps at all


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Any Photos ?


----------



## robots (Apr 15, 2014)

i don't have camera


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have run into this problem with some of my Oak boxes. I just take the hinged lid off of it and sand it flat and re-install. I have not had this issue with my cedar boxes.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

Did you finish both sides of the top or only one side?

If you have a vacuum bag setup, put it in there for a few days.
Make sure you have some breather cloth in there to get the vac all the way around, and also not stick to the new finish.

After a few days the vac should remove all the moisture., if it does, then be sure to seal everything so moisture gets to the piece uniformly.


----------

